# St Johns Newfoundland



## Ragnar Rocker (Mar 9, 2002)

Looking to join a gaming group playing D&D3 (as a PC) in the St Johns areas. I'm 24, haven't played D&D3 yet but i've been playing RPGs on and off for the last 10-12 years or so. Email me at rodthewelder@hotmail.com


----------

